# Pokemon GO Theme



## plistumi (Sep 17, 2007)

The next step involves building/sculpting the pokemons. It seems that I am making: Pikachu, Bulbasaur, Charmander, Snorlax, Vaporeon, Eevee, Umbreon, Lickitung, Ninetails, Vulpix and Gastly. So far I have almost finished sculpting Pikacku.

The steps for all were similar. I projected an image on the wall and then traced it on cardboard. Which then I cut out. Here is cardboard Pikachu:



Then I gave the Pokemon its rough shape with a mixture of bubble wrap, newspaper and masking tape. (Pardon the blurry pictures).





Then I put several layers of strip mache on the Pikachu. After all was dry, I glued all the individual parts on. Here is a picture with the parts glued on. There is an incomplete Eevee photobombing the picture.



The eyes were cast in resin. Pardon the bubbles, first time casting, newbie error.

[/URL

Then a layer of paper mache clay. I still have to put the clay on the bottom of the Pikachu, but I need to wait for it to dry. I estimate a 2-3 day wait.

[URL=http://s242.photobucket.com/user/plistumi/media/Pokemon%20Go/2016-09-28%2021.33.06.jpg.html]

]


Th, th, th, that is is for now! Off to work on Bulbasaur!

PS: Yes, That is my living room. My marriage may be in danger, ha ha.


----------



## plistumi (Sep 17, 2007)

So, here are the steps for bulbasaur. Again, similar to Pikachu. First I projected the image and traced it onto cardboard which I used as armature.



Then the armature was formed with a mixture of bubblewrap, paper and tape. This time, kept all parts separate.



After I put several layers of newspaper I glued all the parts together and added the eye. Its kind of spooky and wonky at this stage.





Then the paper clay went on.









Now I am waiting a few days for it to dry. Next, Charmander.


----------



## plistumi (Sep 17, 2007)

Charmander is one cute Pokemon. Same thing, cardboard.



Stuffing with paper and tape.



The preliminary shape looks like a mummy after I am done with the paper and tape.


The strip mache and a photobombing dog.


I forgot to take a picture of it after I glued the eyes one. It looked really ridiculous. Anyway, the mache clay comes on.


----------



## boogieman55 (Nov 3, 2015)

great job!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

WOW!!!!! U HAVE DONE A FABULOUS JOB....can't wait to see everything painted...the kiddos (and adults) will love it


----------



## sister (Aug 12, 2014)

Very nice! What images did you use to project for your patterns?

I got a request to make Gengar (never heard of him before, haha!) and rather late in the process, received another request that he light up so I'm rather stuck while I try to figure that out. 

If you ever have to do a lot of spikes, here is what I did for that: Get some birthday party hats from the Dollar store (go through the packages to try to find the least squished ones), cut the points to the lengths that you need. Tape or glue the seam closed. Cram them full of wadded up paper (or whatever) to make sure they hold the form then glue them on.
(I didn't get the idea to do that until after I already had the 2 big spikes done)


----------



## plistumi (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks all for your compliments.

Sister, your Gengar looks great! I am using actual screenshots from the Pokemon Go game. They have been very helpful because your can rotate the Pokemon and look at them from all angle. Good idea on the spikes. Yesterday I put the first layer of paper clay on the Vaporeon. I wish I knew your technique them. I folded paper into cones for the scales on the back. Pictures to come up soon (still working on it).


----------



## sister (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you, Plistumi! 

I am probably the last person on earth without a smartphone but thank you for telling me your method! I could probably get someone who does have one to send me some pics should another character come into the works.  

Am looking forward to seeing your photos!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

this sounds great, i cant seem to view your pictures, at least not on this computer... I am currently making a gastly and have just about finished up. Gastly will be hooked up to light and fog and will appear to be floating. here is the link to my build thread. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/150298-ghost-pokemon-decorations.html


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

ok im on a different computer now and i can see the pictures and they are amazing!! well done! cant wait for paint!


----------



## sister (Aug 12, 2014)

SilentRaven, well done with your Ghastly! It looks great 

Here's my Gengar :

























This is what I used for the eyes and mouth:








https://www.officesupply.com/office-supplies/envelopes-forms/envelopes/poly-envelopes/globe-weis-poly-snap-envelope/p505872.html?q=

It is red on the outside and has a white piece on the inside that makes the envelope have 2 pockets. I had to use construction glue to attach it to the inside of the face. There was not enough space to get the caulk gun in there so I put a dab of glue on a scrap of paper and used a popsicle stick to apply it with. Paint doesn't stick well to this stuff (it will scrape right off) and Sharpie markers will wipe off so I had to use black duct tape to make the teeth lines.
I'm not particularly happy with how his eyes look more pink than red when his light is on but I couldn't come up with an alternative idea.

I used one of these for his light:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AGJWVUM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

these are so great, can't wait to see all of it set up. Did you contact Niantic and request your house to be a Pokestop or a Gym?


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Great job! My kids want to know if you finished Pikachu yet.


----------



## sister (Aug 12, 2014)

I would love to see OP's finished pieces too!


----------



## SewingPirate (Oct 27, 2016)

My son would love this. Great idea


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Great job! The kids are going to Looove your Pokemon setup!


----------

